# كيف تتخلص من ملفات التجسس!!



## Coptic Man (26 أكتوبر 2005)

*كيف تتخلص من ملفات التجسس!!*

البرنامج او معظم برامج القرصنه تستخدم نوعين من الملفات او البرامج وهما 
Client.exe 
Server.exe 
والمقصود بكلمه كلينت اى العميل ..اما السيرفر فترجمته ..الخــادم .. وتندرج كل تلك الملفات تحت اسم 
Torjan 
ويعمل السيرفر او الخادم على فتح ثغره داخل جهازك تمكن ملف العميل من الدخول منها والمقصود هنا فتح ثغره اى بورت ولناخذ على سبيل المثال برنامج النت باص فعند اصابت جهازك بملف السيرفر او الخادم فانه وعلى الفور يقم بفتح البورت 12345 فى جهازك لكى يتمكن العميل من الدخول اليك 

هل يمكن اختراق جهازك بدون ملف باتش او سيرفر: 
لايمكن ذلك فى حاله عدم وجود خادم اوعميل فى جهازك يستطيع الدخول عن طريقه 

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 
ــــــــــ 

ماهى طرق الاصابه ؟ 

اولا : اما ان ترسل اليك بطريق الاميل 
ثانيا : اذا كنت من مستخدمى برنامج الاسكيو او برامج التشات وارسل لك ملف فقد يكن مصابا بملف تجسس او حتى فايروس 
ثالثا : عندما تقم بانزال برنامج من احد المواقع الغير مثوق بها وهــى فى الحقيقه كثيره جدا فقد يكون البرنامج مصاب اما بملف تجسس او فايروس 

ماهى اهم طرق الوقايه ؟ 
اولا:عدم فتح اى رساله لاتعرف صاحبه او مصدرها 
ثانيا:عدم استقبال اى ملف اوبرنامج من ناس لاتعرفهم معرفه جيده عن طريق الاسكيو او اى برنامج لشات 
ثالثا: لاتقم ابدا بنزال اى برنامج من مواقع غير معروفه 
رابعا: يجب ان يكون عندك برنامج لكشف ملفات التجسس والفيروسات لفحص اى ملف استقبلته من الشات او قمت بنزاله من موقع لفحصه قبل فتحته 

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 

ماهى اهم ملفات التجسس وطريقه التخلص منها ؟ 

Back Oriface 


إتبع الخطوات التــاليـة 
إنقر على الزر او البدايهStart 
إختر تشغيل من القائمة Run.. 



( regedit) الأمر التالي إكتب في خانة 
او موافقopen ثم اضغط 


اذهب الى 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE 



software 
ثم 
microsofte 
ثم انتقل الى 
windows 
ثم 
current Version 
الان اذهب الى 
Run or Run once.. 
الان هل يوجد ملف باسم 
server .exe 
قم بمسح المف كاملا 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Heack’a Tack’a 
يعتبر البرنامج من البرامج الخطره لانه يستخدم بروتكول ويصعب على كثير من برامج الكشف عن ملفات التجسس ايجــاده 

اتبع الخطوات السابقه فى الشرح السابق حتى تصل الى 
Run 
او 
Run once 
سوف تجد الملف بهذا الاسم 
Explorer32 "C/WINDOWS\Expl32.exe 
قم بتخلص منه فورا 

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 
ــــــــــ 

Net Bus 2000 
برنامج النت باص 2000 يستخدم السيرفر العادى وهو 

إتبع الخطوات التــاليـة 
إنقر على الزر او البدايهStart 
إختر تشغيل من القائمة Run.. 



( regedit) الأمر التالي إكتب في خانة 
او موافقopen ثم اضغط 


9 

اذهب الى 
HKEY_LOCAL_USERS 

اتجــه الــى 
SOFTWARE 
ثم 
MICROSOFTE 
وبعده 
WINDOWS 
الان الى 
CURRENT VERSION 
ثم 
RUN SERVICES 
سوف تجد الملف بهذا الاسم 
Key:UMG32.EXE 
قم بحذفه 

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 
ــــــــــ 

Net Bus Ver 1.6 & 1. 
ان النت باص او اتوبيس الشبكه من اسهل برامج الاختراق واشهرها لانتشار ملفه الخادم ..او المسمى بالسيرفر لتخلص منه اتبع الخطوات التالي 

إذهب الى قائمة إبدأ وأختر Arabic Dos 
إكتب الأمر التالي : 
C:\Windows>dir patch. 
c:\windows\patch.exe 

إذا وجدت ملف الباتش قم بمسحة بالأمر التالي 
C:\Windows\delete patch 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 
ــــــــــ 
من المعروف ان الطرق اليدويه ممله ولكن هى الاضمن من اى برنامج 
نقل....​


----------

